
Scott Adams: How to Fail at Almost Everything and Still Win Big (video, 2014) - mkagenius
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJVxkr9eE9A
======
nyc111
I liked his friend who went to interviews for jobs he didn't want. I wish I
thought of this when I was looking for work.

